# blackberry honey



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I was wondering what color blackberry honey is? Can't ind it anywhere on here.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

Honey = light, our mainstay in the PNW. Primarily speaking of Himalayan blackberry.  The pollen is gray


----------



## wmcguire (May 6, 2010)

I'm fairly new to beekeeping (< 2 years), and had a friend that has been in it for over 60 years tell me that they will not work Blackberry blossoms...... Is it a certain type of Blackberry they will work, or was my friend just wrong?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

just wrong, I dont know of any cane berry the bees wont work...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

They work bbs at a farm here that i set bees...it was mixed with clover honey so its an amberish honey
mike


----------

